# Randall RG100 - keeps cutting out?



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi guys
Ive had a Randall RG100 since about June 09. Its a solid state 100W 2x12 with celestions, overall im very happy with it.

Lately, however, it cuts out randomly. When playing, the sound of the guitar completely disappears, before coming back on just as randomly anywhere from 10-30 seconds later. The amp itself is still on, as you can still hear it humming, and all connections appear stable.

Any ideas? I could take it back to Matts Music i guess? Ive tried different guitar cables, playing through the footswitch, straight into the amp, and it still happens.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have an RG80ES that did something similar. Turned out it was crud in the boost/sustain switch and some contact cleaner solved it. 

I have a schematic for that amp if you need it. I'll be out of town for the weekend but can get it to you next week. Also try asking over on the Dean Guitars forum. There's a guy there who knows the old Randalls unbelievably well.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

schematic...unaware what it is but if it fixes it thensounds awesome! Is it worth taking it back to the store in the meantime? Would it be an easy fix? Sorry but i know little about amp tech.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A schematic is a wiring diagram (possibly with a layout diagram of the components also) of the amp.

It isn't something that will fix your amp. 

I would take it back to the store if you don't feel confident looking inside the amp and trying to find (and clean) the switch that Kat is mentioning *might* be the problem.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Definitely get help with it. That switch was the problem in mine but there are a lot of little connections that could cause the same problem. I think that switch is done slightly differently in the RG100s anyway.


----------

